

5 Tips for Running Redis over AWS - itamarhaber
http://redislabs.com/blog/5-tips-for-running-redis-over-aws

======
instantapi
Nice Article, hope you do these for other providers as well such as Softlayer,
Rackspace and Digital Ocean -- all have thier quirks!

-Scott @InstantAPI

~~~
itamarhaber
Exactly, but some of the pains here are common to these and the rest.

